# Request for port: fifth - very promising browser



## kerlin (Nov 16, 2014)

Good day all!

In a few days a new browser will be announced with the following features:

minimal system resources - it eats less memory than www/midori and www/opera;
fully customizeable interface;
No JS-extensions and non bloated design.
In other words a very good and light browser. Maybe someone can add it to the  ports tree.* Link to browser homepage*


----------



## woodsb02 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have recently gotten involved with adding two new ports to the ports tree. The process is actually quite simple, and well documented. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/book.html

Following this guideline, perhaps you could create the port yourself and submit a PR to bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/?


----------



## abishai (Nov 30, 2014)

I looked into the source, it builds around Webkit to FLTK, so we need to port it first: https://github.com/clbr/webkitfltk.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 1, 2014)

In a way, it's nice that porting work is broken into two bite-size chunks ("how do you eat an elephant"). If your are lucky, both projects will just compile without needing any changes to the source code or build process, which would make creating the port relatively trivial.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks like webkitfltk uses cmake for the build process, which seems different to WebKit-GTK2.

Refer here for help creating ports that use cmake builds: [url]https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/building.html#using-cmake-variables[/URL]


----------

